
The Julia Language is Here to Stay - luu
http://crt.blogs.realtor.org/2014/02/06/the-julia-language-is-here-to-stay/
======
dethstar
I'll believe it when I see more posts about programs being made with it than
posts about how it is good.

------
jamesaguilar
This isn't exactly blogspam, but it's an extremely low quality article with
little evidence or new thought. It's basically a small handful of unsupported
paragraphs, with almost no information content, and a few shoutouts to the
realtor group this guy works for.

~~~
chubot
It's also pretty incorrect, because Julia is much more appropriate as a Matlab
replacement than an R replacement.

Matlab and R aren't even close to the same thing, so not sure where these
statements are coming from.

Julia does seem great, and I hope it replaces Matlab, if only because it's
open source. A faster and more consistent R would be nice, but there are other
people working on that too.

------
kendalk
I understand that Julia is fast and designed for computation. Does it have
other uses such as web, network building or games? If you aren't a scientist
is there a reason to get excited about Julia?

~~~
ep25
Well, it borrows a lot from python, has lisp-like macros, and has pretty good
FFI to C. I don't think it has any network building or game libraries. There
might be some web packages. It is mainly geared towards scientific computing.

~~~
kendalk
Julia is a young language, so I'm not surprised about the lack of libraries. I
am wondering about the future... is it, as a language, capable of these
things?

~~~
ep25
As far as I know, it should be capable of these.

------
icementhols
Who else read that as 'Julian Assange Here to Stay' ?

